# HOW DO I LET DOWN MY WALL!



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

Im making everyone nervous how do I do it??? do I have to go through my weakness first or? i dont understand


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

aiyo man, long time no see hope your doin good

your PERCIEVING that u make people nervous, unless your truely a threat to them, your not!
your letting your thoughts / fears control what you percieve.

NOT to set you off or anything, but we've had tons of chats and schizotypal, mixed A LOT with the paranoid / godlike thought you've told us you have...


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

hey bro how you doing?

its not hard to see when your making someone nervous.

next person?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm doin a lil better, you know but, still fuckedup =p

Just trying to help you man, not say ur delusional, just I know how easy it is to "percieve what you think" in a sense...

have anyone actually come up to you and ask "why you against me?"....

by the way wheres that telepathic video man? =p


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

hold on man are you trying to tell me that its all in my head that people are nervous of me? I hope your kidding. because if your not then you really have a big time loss of contact with reailty.

that would be called a "pyshic attack" im talking about for that video thing and it is possible to do everyone can do it. its just its been done to me my whole life for so long that my abitily to do it is 3x stronger then the next person.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

ihavemessedupdreams said:


> hold on man are you trying to tell me that its all in my head that people are nervous of me? I hope your kidding. because if your not then you really have a big time loss of contact with reailty.


Don't get defensive man, I'm just trying to suggest you to see it from another perspective...
how the fuck can I be the one with loss of contact with reality when I cant see you in ur real life, I have never seen anyone be THREATNED of you. just trying to help you see things from another angle and maybe (IF this is psychosomatic) CURE IT.



ihavemessedupdreams said:


> that would be called a "pyshic attack" im talking about for that video thing and it is possible to do everyone can do it. its just its been done to me my whole life for so long that my abitily to do it is 3x stronger then the next person.


who's in loss of contact with reality?

check up: schizotypal symptoms:

* ideas of reference (excluding delusions of reference)
* odd beliefs or magical thinking that influences behavior and is inconsistent with subcultural norms (e.g., superstitiousness, belief in clairvoyance, telepathy, or "sixth sense"; in children and adolescents, bizarre fantasies or preoccupations)
* unusual perceptual experiences, including bodily illusions
* odd thinking and speech (e.g., vague, circumstantial, metaphorical, overelaborate, or stereotyped)
* suspiciousness or paranoid ideation
* inappropriate or constricted affect
* behavior or appearance that is odd, eccentric, or peculiar
* lack of close friends or confidants other than first-degree relatives
* excessive social anxiety that does not diminish with familiarity and tends to be associated with paranoid fears rather than negative judgments about self

a few there, fits PERFECT with what you describe, also your the one saying u doubt ur even DPDRed at all...

get mad all you want, i'll stop trying to help you:\ good luck


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

I think you may be a narcasist if you wanna start naming off disorders.
I know whats wrong with me and I know why I have what I have thats the end of the story.

as for pyshic attack. that would be sending your vibes to someone and make them feel what your trying to send off. they dont even have to be looking at you for you to do it. IF YOU THINK THIS IS NOT POSSIBLE.

ask anyone on this site it is possible and its a part of everyday life
its just an unspoken thing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

See now ur throwin shit out the air cuz ur scared.... i wont even go there... get help.

Psychic attack? please... I wont start, i'll just tell you this: BRAIN WAVES CANNOT EVEN BE MEASSURED A INCH FROM UR SKULL HOW IN THE FUCK WOULD U GO ABOut SENDING THEse "VIBES" TO OTHERS?

get educated, either ur delusional or complete lack of common sense...

"unspoken thing" lol, what ur refering to( I hope if ur not completely lost ) is 
B
O
D
Y

L
A
N
G
U
A
G
E
!

;\ sad to see, but i think u got different problems than most here...


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

im throwing what in the air? I dont understand what your saying.

and im scared of what? you?? ha i hope your joking


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

scared of me? see now ur paranoid again, nope, that there's something wrong with u..


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

this is why everyone hates you man because you think your better then everyone. "the loudest person in the room is the weakest person"

thats you.

now Im not even gonna waste my time trying to help you understand this when your fixed youll know when your being attacked by them.

you have serious problems man all you ever try to do is compare yourself to others and you always think your right. your the type of person everyone hates your even hated on an internet forum LOL like what the fuck.

oh yeah keep researching so you can spend day after day on this forum proving everyone wrong with all of this information you found on the net all your doing is digging your whole deeper. what a dumb ass


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok I'll be honest here:

your suffering paranoid delusions, serious ones.
I did not attack you at all in this post, yet you go offensive at first sight.
we both kno your paranoid, u even admitted this: "everyone is out to get me man".

listen, before dpdr I was never hit by this PSI\Psychic attacks, honestly, I wanna laugh here, but you got a excuse compared to those who just believe out of stupidity, your suffering a sad and bad uncureable disorder so I wont make fun of you..
I'm trying to help you.
I know your paranoid mind will think i'm making fun of you here, but I am 100% not

As for people hating me? why would I care about people hating me on a forum? i'm not here for love.
I'm not attacking people unless they are speaking pure bullshit. And I'm not attacking THEM, but their delusions.

"you have serious problems man all you ever try to do is compare yourself to others and you always think your right."

No, I'm not trying to prove that I'M right, only the natural world/reality. I doubt ur in position of changing it Mr. right hand of God(another symptom by the way).
comparing myself to others? when have I done that?
Wtf are you even talking about? why do you feel this need to attack someone trying to help you?
I'm not out to get you/kill you like your grandmother who let you live there for free and takes care of FOSTER KIDS(RING A BELL SOON?)...

this'll be my last contact with you, your insecurity only makes you worse.

Letting your wall down? see a psychiatrist and don't attack him if he tells you you have a disorder you don't like...


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

you are a narcasist your also a rat and you are a gossip type of person

what a combination fuck would i love to be you. 
if I had those quailtys wow I would be on top.

your gonna get eaten alive in the real world you might aswell stay dp/dr and drop the "insert colour here" act. because you wont be able to understand or live the street smart type of life with those quailtys.

you seem to be blind to the world. couple of traumas and you go dp/dr
your weak.

let me ask you somthing if someone comes to you with a smile on there face and nothing but love towards you i guess this means that this person is not out to harm you right? <--------- This is you. your blind to the world. all you do is preach about how delusional everyone is here. but really you are the one who is delusional. I can see you getting hurt real bad no problem

enough said.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Yea man, thats me narcissitic, therefore I love helping others ecspecially animals.
Therefore I responded to this thread when i could give a fuck.
Gossip? Gossip? GOSSIP? wtf ?

See here ur again about the WORLD BEING SO CRUEL. yea man the world isn't a pretty place all the time, you could get stabbed next time you walk out the street, but it wouldn't be PLANNED INTENTIOnALLY BY the CRACKHEAD ROBBIN U TO SCORE SOME.
That's the difference between me n you, I'm aware of all the dangers out there, but I know noone is out to get ME, i'm noone IMPORTANT and I don't have a habbit of getting enemies.

Couple of dramas and I'm DPDR'ed? yeah, watching ur father die infront of you, losing your girl and then weed triggering DPDR, I'm a weak mofo... 
Grow up man, ur 3 years older than me and putting me down for being depressed over losing my dad at 16, your grownup. Sorry for ever responding, Mod: delete my posts in this thread and ihavemessedupdreams's responses.

Respons to your edit: yea man a con man could smile and be a mofo, but I rather TRUST people's intentions, than go around paranoid. cause at the end of the day, most people aren't that way. Everyone's a little narcissistic, but they wont kill you because of it.
Anyone with a little frontal lobe activity can spot fake personalities either way.
Your right, theere is mofockers out there, but how many times have you been assaulted? robbed? backstabbed?


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

[quote name="Copeful"]I'm a weak mofo...


> Everything I said to you in my last post was true denying it to yourself and trying to turn it against me well do what you want you cant pretend to be somthing that your not. we both know if i was to throw you into situations which require street smarts you would be ripped apart.
> 
> read that over untill you get the meaning in between the lines. because i am not you i dont air peoples business im not you. so my point is you wheater you belive it or not are a virgin to the world around you and this is probly a major factor to your disorder is what im pointing out.
> 
> what you say and what you do are 2 diffrent things maybe i have helped you now that you are aware of what i have pointed out. hopefully.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

ihavemessedupdreams said:


> I love sucking my fathers dick...


Cute... childish mofo
Look at your self man... ur fucked:\

"everything i said was true dont deny it to yourself" GROW UP.
I dont give a fuck if u were verbally abused or whatever the fuck as a kid, I was too, i'm not as fu cked as you claiming your something, i only showed you something that seemed to f it you. grow up

"learned me, virgin to life" GET The FUCK OVER YOURSELF.

uve been a computer geek for the last 7 years and never outside STOP PLAYING SOMETHING U ARE NOT. Im no virgin to the world but im not paranoid theres a differnce bitch

Only thing you've learned me, is that there are people mentally worse of f than me.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

listen internet thug wannbe black ******. you are nothing but a pathetic ******. who will continue to be dp/dr for the rest of your miserble exsistance. I know why your in dp/dr.

anyways there are 2 types of people in this world the strong and the weak. and only the strong survive.

I already know your stuck like this forever. so what more can I say to you. your a waste of my time man might aswell off yourself do your mom the favour lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Look at your self, I'm towards being cured so nope, not forever, felt like it though
moderator; this idiot just suggested suicide, life time ban please?
this guy needs a mental house not a forum.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

what are you talking about suicide? see man you are really messed up you just made that up in your head. see I was worried about you I remember I told you I need to be carefull what I say to you because You are mentally sensative. all I said was off yourself do your mom the favour didint you say you where moving. maybe I should stop with your ****** ass because you are very delusional your making shit up in your head now


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone reading this post, seriously will see how pathetic you are you are like a CHILD man, my 9 year old cousin is more mature than you.

u better just delete all ur post like last time u made a jerk outta yourself...

goodluck loser.. rarely use that word but u remind me of the worst prick in the world, desperate and use of PATHETHIC arguements... go read a book or something, get educated. do sometihng with ur life. stop complaining about ur scary grandma


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah yeah the only place your tuff is behind your keyboard in your mothers house. thats al that really matters here we both know you would not have the guts to be saying what your saying to me. and probly this goes for everyone else on this forum when it comes to you. EYE TO EYE it would never happen. and that my delusional friend is all that matters.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

See how u play my words back on me without any meaning?

In real life i would never meet you, i dont hang around losers, secondly: u never leave ur house. Third: IF i met you, i'd laugh out loud when u tried attackin me with ur psychic god attacks lOLOLolololololololool imma go to sleep now, ur too funny. ur crazy dont bother responding, u make no sense ur just "confirming" things for yourself because u know ur wrong i dont even bother adressing half of what you say cuz its ridiculous...

get a life, get a girl, i know u say they dont want you but,, man try

peace

PS: imma let you in on the secret; Imma come clean, we've kept it secret long enough. We're all in on a conspiracy out to get you man the whole world, just ask the other members on this forum, even nature, so next time it rains, watch out, could me battery acid, and u exposed us when ur grandmother exposed herself, she's the leader of the cult :\ now what you gon do about it kid? ur doomed, it's 6.6billion against 1, but thats right ur gaawd.

jeez


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

ronald mcdonald looking mother fucker. and i cant get a girl? come on now. all your doing is confirming that your a virgin to the world like I said.
if you met me you would walk on the other side of the street.
id cripple you just by looking at you. your no match to me man. You are the type of kid that gets picked on in school thats you theres no denying this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Sure girl

go scissor some sisters Marcy. peace


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

you where picked on in school man lol i mean come on. this is probly where your so called "anger problems" come from really all they are is 6 year old tantrums which you like to call anger so will leave it at that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

i was never picked at at school where do you get this man?

you go girl!


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

if your gonna talk to me dont talk to me like a cheerleader and where did i get this from? you where the fuck do you think nancyboy


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

see, again using my words.. copy cat go to bed, u lost , case closed.

From me? wtf u talkin bout?

http://www.instantinnerpower.com/

havefun


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

i call it like i see it your the one talking to me like your some kind of fairy

can you find me some others like I wanna know about 
proof of no god
and I wanna know about proof of no ghost
and proof of no aliens
and proof that life is not a dream
and some stuff for me to accept atheism
while your at it can you also find me the webpage that says "you have hit the end of the internet there is no more pages to look at"

thanks in advance what a dumb fuck you are. but please do the opposite i know you will


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

u got a few things to learn about knowledge, its up to the one makin claims to PROVE something not the rational/agnostic beings.
i thought this was common sense, I think it still is ur just a little behind on the mature part. No problem.

Sorry u didnt get enough attention from ur parents as a kid, not my fault.
Sorry no girls are attracted to you.
Sorry u have no friends, though u said u liked it.
Sorry u have a serious permanent mental disorder.
Sorry ur immature.
Know this bothers u, b ut fuck it, not my problem, ur a girl inside, get out... its shining through you...

peace yo


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

listen ****** your not black and i would cut your stomach open drop a brick in you and throw you in the sea your a fucking bitch compared to me


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Now ur sittin in a corner cryin n now its my fault my fault


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't know whats going on.

I hate all the stupid childishness and problems that take place on this site and thats why I never come around here anymore.

If there is a problem then take it up with Rev.

If someone is causing problems then Rev can ban that person from the site.

I have a feeling someone in this thread is going to get banned soon anyway.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

im cool bro your the one whois playing this fucked up game who gets the last post. plus i know face to face this would not be happning so why the fuck bother


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

*hands ihavemessedupdreams a tissue*

Lostone theres no problem, be ihavemessedupdreams friend he needs some and he's jesus


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah yeah ****** weakest link goodnight god loves you dont forget and all pray for you


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Copeful I did not post to take up a side in an argument.

I don't like any arguments or any of that kind of stuff that goes on around here.

If there is a problem then Rev can deal with it because this is his forum.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

yea I understand man, I got no issue with it, ihavemessedupdreams have a habbit of being paranoid and has to let it all out in lame attempts at being cool and godlike.

it's no problem, he'll be over it tomorrow hopefully one IQ point smarter


----------

